# Masterforce Cordless



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone try some of this stuff? It is Menards line of tools. I bought a 1/2 drill and a 1/2 impact about a year ago, just to use in the shop and around home, and I'm pretty impressed. Any other users?


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

No I don't borrow my next door nieghbors diy tools.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> No I don't borrow my next door nieghbors diy tools.


MasterForce is actually contarctor grade tools made for Menards. I use to sell them. It is a pretty good line. If I remeber correctly the big issue was they were all too heavy.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mwtradetool said:


> MasterForce is actually contarctor grade tools made for Menards. I use to sell them. It is a pretty good line. If I remeber correctly the big issue was they were all too heavy.


 Heavy and cumbersome is synonymous with less expensive tools. So is lower efficiency and durability.

It seems that it costs money to build highly efficient, compact size tools that are a pleasure to work with, day in and day out, that will hold up to the constant use and abuse that pros will demand of them.

Most people will find a balance between all these factors and buy tools accordingly. No right or wrong, just personal preference.

I prefer middle ground in all these catagories. It's what works for me.

I'd rather have 2 nice drills than 1 really nice, expensive drill, or 3-4 crappy drills. All in all, given the numbers, they would probably give a similar service life, given the quantity of tools as a variable.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't know they sold anything for contractors at menards.
I think they have a good plant selection though. :sad:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I didn't know they sold anything for contractors at menards.
> I think they have a good plant selection though. :sad:


Not sure about the plants. But a huge variety of Pop-Tarts!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't forget their dairy and movie section too!!


----------



## Kyle E (Jan 28, 2011)

mwtradetool said:


> MasterForce is actually contarctor grade tools made for Menards. I use to sell them. It is a pretty good line. If I remeber correctly the big issue was they were all too heavy.


 

Really? If you think this is true you know nothing about what a good tool is.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree Kyle masterforce blows panasonic away. It's allmost up there with black and decker and those red drills I saw at target.


----------

